# Kennt das hier jemand(Aal Magnet)??????



## DkSven (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo
Kennt von euch jemand das Zeug hier???
Es heißt Aal Magnet und soll ein Lokstoff in Pelletform sein.
Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrung damit gemacht ob gut oder schlecht????





MFG


----------



## ORKA1977 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt das hier jemand(Aal Magnet)??????*

Ich hab das Zeug auch schon mal irgendwo gesehen.
Warum soll das nicht fuktionieren? Der Aal hat ja einen guten Geruchsinn.Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Berserker91 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt das hier jemand(Aal Magnet)??????*

Wenn das alles so stimmt, dann müsste es doch funktionieren allerdings kann man als Lockfutter lieber selbst gemachtes Lockfutter verwenden, ist billiger


----------



## Aalhunter33 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt das hier jemand(Aal Magnet)??????*

wenn du das zeug zum anlocken nimmst und zuviel reinballerst wird der aal wohl kaum deinen köder bemerken !?!
ich vertraue immer darauf : ist der aal in der nähe,wird er warscheinlich meinen einzelköder wittern und darauf beißen.
das er sich mit dem teuren zeugs vollfrisst ist ja nicht in unserem sinne denke ich mal.
..alte regel : kein aal da-kein biß,oder sie sind satt !?!
|kopfkrat


----------



## HOX (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt das hier jemand(Aal Magnet)??????*

Man könnte das Zeug ja in einem feinen Netz oder ähnlichem in direkter Nähe des Köders  anbieten (vielleicht mit einem Futterkorb in welcehn man das Netz stopft).
Dadurch wird der Aal vom Geruch angelockt, kann sich aber nicht mit dem Zeug vollstopfen sondern nimmt stattdessen (hoffentlich) den Hakenköder.


Lg


----------



## DkSven (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt das hier jemand(Aal Magnet)??????*

Mahlzeit

Das Zeug gibt es bei eBay.
Das mit dem Futterkorb ist ne gut Idee, werde ich mal ausprobieren!!!

Aus was kann man denn so ein Lockstoff selber machen???

Schreibt mal ein paar Rezepte hier rein!!!!!

MFG


----------



## MrFloppy (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt das hier jemand(Aal Magnet)??????*

ich hab schon ein paar sogenannte lockstoffe getestet, halte die dinger alle für nepp. die besten lockmittel sind immer noch natürliche. bei discountern kannst du gefrorene miesmuscheln füe 3euro/300g kaufen, die riechen sehr stark und locken die aale gut an. ebenso kann man zb. köfi-fetzen o.ä. verwenden, die ebenfalls ein gutes lockmittel und ein guter köder sind.


----------



## sepia (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt das hier jemand(Aal Magnet)??????*

könntest mit nem alten Damenstrumpf ne art anlocksack basteln.
kannst die pellets reinmachen, dann strumpf zusammenknoten. vllt am besten nen grobmaschigeren nehmen,
so kommt der Aal nicht an die pellets aber der geruch ins Wasser .
einfach mal innovativ sein, was basteln ,aber ob der Lockstoff an sich gut ist,
ist wahrscheinlich glaubenssache.
denke auch dass 
1. wenn er da ist , dann riecht er einen angestochenen Tauwurm
2. gibts wahrscheinlich gleich oder billigere Lockmittel im Discounter (frisches Tierblut von der Metzgerei, Innereien (Leber,Herz,...) oder die erwähnten Miesmuscheln.)


----------



## rolli2008 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Kennt das hier jemand(Aal Magnet)??????*

Das ist schon Abenteuerlich was hier so steht. Aalmagnet, Leute wenn der Aal läuft brauchste kein Lockmittel und wenn er nicht läuft brauchste auch kein's. Entweder es beist oder nicht, aber Lockmittel für unzählige Euro's ins Gewässer werfen und doch als Schneider nach hause. Na ich weis ja nicht.
Last uns Angel um des Angelswillen.


----------



## Ramba (13. August 2008)

*AW: Kennt das hier jemand(Aal Magnet)??????*

Immer kaufen freud sich nur einer.(die industrie)


----------



## Marcel M. (20. August 2008)

*AW: Kennt das hier jemand(Aal Magnet)??????*

Tach Gesagt

Also ob das wirklich nen Aal Magnet ist weiß ich nicht.

Aber eines kann ich mir ganz gut vorstellen. Da es ja Futterpartikel sind ist die Gefahr einfach zu groß auch andere Fischarten darauf aufmerksam werden und dir in einer tur die für den Aal angebotene Köder vom Haken fressen.

Ein besserer Lockstoff für Aal ist ein Futterkorb gefüllt mit Fischfetzten.
Auserdem werden da auch noch andere Raubfische auf deinen Köder aufmerksam.

Einen anderen, unerwarteten Raubfischbeifang ist doch auch nicht verkehrt.

Gruß Marcel M.

!!! NICHT VERGESSEN - GEBT DEN FISCHEN EINE CHANCE !!!


----------



## averlanche (2. August 2010)

*AW: Kennt das hier jemand(Aal Magnet)??????*

Ich habe das Zeug jetzt schon diverse male mit einem Freund zusammen ausprobiert und ich bin wirklich begeisert.

Es war wirklich sehr erstaunlich wie gut das Zeug funktioniert. Wir hatten 4 Posen Ruten draußen, 2 von mir 2 von ihm, was passiert? Nichts!
dann wirft er das Zeug in die nähe seiner Posen keine 10 min später ein biss nach dem andern.

Das mit dem Futterkorb werd ich am Wochenende mal ausprobieren!


----------

